# Bruising on tortoise underside



## New Desert Tortoise Mommy (Jul 19, 2015)

my tortoises are outside now and the weather has been good here in California so I haven't worried. They adapted well and all has been good. Well I was giving them a soak and a wash when I noticed a little scratch and a pretty big size bruise on his side mainly under. I'm very worried but want to know if I should ice it ? like what we do for our bruises.


----------



## JoesMum (Jul 19, 2015)

Can you post a picture please? Shells can't and don't bruise, so I am a little confused.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 19, 2015)

I think we'll need a picture, too.


----------



## New Desert Tortoise Mommy (Jul 19, 2015)

I will post a picture. I'm worried then that it might be internal bleeding


----------



## New Desert Tortoise Mommy (Jul 19, 2015)

There's a scratch I also seen that and maybe that could call this so caused internal bruising... I cleaned the cut


----------



## JoesMum (Jul 19, 2015)

Ah! I see what you mean. @Yvonne G would be a good start here


----------



## New Desert Tortoise Mommy (Jul 19, 2015)

Yes anyone. Please some insight on what could of happened or what is it


----------



## JoesMum (Jul 19, 2015)

To be honest, I think that you need to get that checked by a reptile vet asap.


----------



## JoesMum (Jul 19, 2015)

You mentioned tortoises. How many do you have? Are they in together? Has there been fighting?


----------



## New Desert Tortoise Mommy (Jul 19, 2015)

I have 3 never once seen fighting but I'm thinking this could be the start. So I separated them and I have the one injured isolated


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 19, 2015)

If there's a bigger tortoise in there with this tortoise, it looks like he was rammed to me??????


----------



## New Desert Tortoise Mommy (Jul 19, 2015)

Aww well the other is barely any bigger they are from the same clutch. Well they are separated now. Do you know what the bruising looking is


----------



## New Desert Tortoise Mommy (Jul 20, 2015)

??


----------



## JoesMum (Jul 20, 2015)

The bruising probably is bruising from a fight if there is no way the injury could have been caused by a fall or impact from a door, mower or similar. 

Your tort needs to see a vet


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 20, 2015)

I'd suggest your taking that tort to a vet asap.

And wishes for your tort to get well soon.


----------



## Randi (Jul 21, 2015)

Could the discolouration be the start of an infection there? I would agree about seeing a vet.


----------

